# 50 th birthday survival kit



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute to get these supplies for anyone turning 50!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great list and I have a couple kids turning 50 in another year or two..... Best put one together before * I* forget!!!!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't get them unless you are absolutely sure the person will not be hurt or offended. It could cost you a friend. Not everyone wants to celebrate a milestone birthday.


----------



## spellcheka (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh that is so mean, wish I had seen this before my husband turned 50 last December!!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> I wouldn't get them unless you are absolutely sure the person will not be hurt or offended. It could cost you a friend. Not everyone wants to celebrate a milestone birthday.


Gag gifts are fun at a 50th birthday party...good for laughs! Ofcourse, you can always get another appropriate gift along with the gag gifts. When I turned 50, I had a birthday party with 80 attending. One friend gave me Depends and a huge bottle of prune juice. I rather celebrate a milestone birthday than have the alternative if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Any Birthday is something to embrace and any gift welcome here.
That is a cute assembly.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

I need that gift list now, especially this morning and I am only 44!!! Respite over the weekend for 2 very active toddlers....now I know why I prefer babies to foster!!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Any Birthday is something to embrace and any gift welcome here.
> That is a cute assembly.


Ingried, thank you. Nearly three years ago, I was told I had lung cancer that had spread into my lymph nodes and the surgeon said he wouldn't operate. I had chemo and radiation treatments that shrunk the tumors and the surgeon decided to operate afterall. I have now been cancerfree for over 2 years and I welcome every birthday....bring on the gag gifts. I need some laughs!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

spellcheka said:


> Oh that is so mean, wish I had seen this before my husband turned 50 last December!!


LOL.

I got this just in time. My baby (three older sisters before him... will be 50 on June 17th. Although, there are many things on this list that he doesn't need now... it's still a funny email.


----------



## van241 (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup: YOU LAURA ARE A TRUE INSPIRATION.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

van241 said:


> :thumbup: YOU LAURA ARE A TRUE INSPIRATION.


Thank you so much....you made my day!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Laura Lee said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't get them unless you are absolutely sure the person will not be hurt or offended. It could cost you a friend. Not everyone wants to celebrate a milestone birthday.
> ...


I'm only saying that some people don't like jokes about their age or find gag gifts funny. Those who care about them should respect their feelings.


----------

